# Eclipse: Probleme mit V4All



## Achill (9. Aug 2004)

Kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Anleitung zum Installieren und Benutzen des V4All-Plugins geben (am besten auf Deutsch), den ich weiß z.B. nicht welche GEF-Version ich brauch usw. . Hab da nämlich ein Problem mit der Projekt-Seite von V4All (http://www.assisiplugins.com) die wird irgendwie extrem seltsam angezeigt und man kann nicht einmal die erforderliche GEF-Version runterladen.Danke im vorraus Achill


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Falls Dein Problem immer noch besteht:

Hast Du schon mal eine Alternative wie den Eclipse Visual Editor oder Jigloo von Cloudgarden ausprobiert?


----------



## Achill (7. Sep 2004)

Ja danke für deine Antwort. Benutz jetzt VE.MFG Fabe


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Achill hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja danke für deine Antwort.


Kein Problem.


----------

